# In bloom



## adiaphane (Jul 23, 2017)

Bc. Saint Andre






Neofinetia falcata 'Shunkyyden'





Paph parishii with seven flowers--bought with a spike


----------



## troy (Jul 23, 2017)

Excellent show!! I would like to know where you got the parishii, it looks great!!


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 23, 2017)

troy said:


> Excellent show!! I would like to know where you got the parishii, it looks great!!



I bought it from Lucky Girl Orchids (on ebay as pupsidog). She had listed a few of them, so she may have more. I'm very happy with the parisii.


----------



## troy (Jul 23, 2017)

I saw it, yours was the best they sold, short of cash, nice pickup!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2017)

Nice flowers, all. That parishii is special!


----------



## blondie (Jul 25, 2017)

Fantastic blooms parishii is a stunner congrats


----------



## Don I (Jul 26, 2017)

Neat.
Don


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jul 27, 2017)

Excellent investment


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 27, 2017)

Beautiful plants, beautiful pics.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 30, 2017)

Beautiful and very clear photos!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice bunch! I have a Bc Saint Andre too but the lip colouration on my plant is not as intensely purple as yours.. It takes a lot of light to bloom!


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 2, 2017)

paphioboy said:


> Nice bunch! I have a Bc Saint Andre too but the lip colouration on my plant is not as intensely purple as yours.. It takes a lot of light to bloom!



The color on the lip of the St. Andre has faded a bit, but the smell is lovely.


----------



## adiaphane (Feb 3, 2018)

I couldn't resist buying this last weekend. Dracula ubangina.





I recently started getting into catasetums and my indoor growing environment seems perfect for them. I love how this Clowesia Rebecca Northen 'Mikabi' bloomed out this year. The flowers opened up beautifully.





I also bought some paphs last weekend, but this one is the cream of the crop. I had been looking for this hybrid for a while, and as fate would have it, this division was available for sale. I love it! Paph. Fumi's Delight 'Gold Country' AM/AOS


----------



## Tanner. C (Feb 4, 2018)

Amazing parshii I just got one, hopefully mine looks half as nice as yours when it blooms! 

Any tips on growing it?


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 4, 2018)

A big division in bloom wow you were lucky!


----------



## adiaphane (Feb 4, 2018)

Tanner, I don't have any tips as the plant was new to me. It's maturing its other growth and has put up a new one currently. I keep in bright shade, and plenty of water. All my orchids get plenty of air movement because my grow area gets warm. My temps on average is 55-85, but usually 60-80 F.

CambriaWhat, yes, it turned out well for me. It's the one I wanted and I just happened to find a division at the local show fro sale. It did not take much convincing to take it home.


----------



## adiaphane (Feb 5, 2018)

Phalaenopsis hieroglyphica first bloom with two spikes. I love the patterning and fuzzy lips on this one.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2018)

All very nice, and the Clowesia and Phal should have nice fragrances. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gego (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow!!! That heiro is excellent. And good growing. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 8, 2018)

Great looking hieroglyphica! Looks like a very showy Phal.

the other plants look great too. Good growing on your part! Congrats.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2018)

Yoou have a lovely collection!


----------

